# which of these physical atrocities do women find most unappealing in a guy?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Be honest ladies. No posts about how personality is the only thing that matters. 

I have acne and acne scars in case you are wondering.


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

If it looks like they don't shower.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

For me it's height, but that's due to my own insecurities.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Too feminine looking, definitely. I don't really mind the other options.
Hairy, fat(overweight, but not obese), and unkept hair are even slight turn-ons for me.


And don't understand the "ugly face" option because no one wants to date someone whose face they find completely unattractive...A guy's personality has made him more sexually attractive to me, sure. But I wouldn't want to date someone I didn't find attractive.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Resembles a family member.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Fat or ugly face. Ugly face is worse than mildly pudgy. But quite fat is worse than ugly face.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Ugly face and height are at the top.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

kilgoretrout said:


> Resembles a family member.


Electra Complex?


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Biggest physical turnoff for me is someone who doesn't take care of themselves, who just looks unhygienic.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Hairiness tbqh. Everything else I can work with or get over, but I just don't like OD hairy people.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

kilgoretrout said:


> Resembles a family member.


lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm surprised no one is worried about this thread making guys feel bad about themselves.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

With looks men seem to be only very sensitive about height and penis size.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

komorikun said:


> With looks men seem to be only very sensitive about height and penis size.


Makes sense I guess. And girls seem to be more sensitive about weight.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

```

```



mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no one is worried about this thread making guys feel bad about themselves.


This actually is a really sh*tty idea for a thread



komorikun said:


> With looks men seem to be only very sensitive about height and penis size.


What a stupid generalization. I could care less about either of those things but it feels really awesome seeing everyone list ugly face if I feel like I have an ugly face


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no one is worried about this thread making guys feel bad about themselves.


I regret voting/posting here actually


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no one is worried about this thread making guys feel bad about themselves.


Yeah, was wondering why the people who voiced concerns about the other thread didn't say anything in this thread.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

scooby said:


> Yeah, was wondering why the people who voiced concerns about the other thread didn't say anything in this thread.


I guess they didn't notice this one.
I just meant I was surprised no guys voiced concerns about this thread. :b But maybe most aren't bothered by it.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

scooby said:


> Yeah, was wondering why the people who voiced concerns about the other thread didn't say anything in this thread.


= double standard, only women can feel insecure about there appearance


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

```

```



mezzoforte said:


> I guess they didn't notice this one.
> I just meant I was surprised no guys voiced concerns about this thread. :b But maybe most aren't bothered by it.


Guess you had trouble reading my post


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MrQuiet76 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Guess you had trouble reading my post


I saw it. I was clarifying what I meant in the post that was before yours.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Why did I vote


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CoastalSprite said:


> I regret voting/posting here actually


Me too, I wasn't thinking when I voted.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Me too, I wasn't thinking when I voted.


Same. I wasn't thinking when I made the other thread either.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I choose ugly face but it also turns me off if the guy has a lack of mannerisms.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't regret my vote...buahahaha :teeth I have too much time on my hands tonight.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

neither do I regret mine :/ i voted sincerely


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted in the other thread that I had a problem with it, and within that post stated that I hadn't seen this thread yet but that it's a bad idea as well. I only posted in the other one first cause I hadn't seen this one. I think this is a terrible idea for a thread and it ought to be closed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

So far, not that many care about unkempt hair. I hate getting hair cuts and if I'll be home for the day, I don't bother to style my hair.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Meh.. But why close it?! I vote the boys do a thread about the girls, it's only fair..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Or, if it bothers someone, just don't click on the thread. It's not like the title is misleading.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nubly said:


> ^ Or, if it bothers someone, just don't click on the thread. It's not like the title is misleading.


it's a little strong in wording, but I just want to know what turns women off the most, from a physical perspective. I just thought of what were the most common ones. I think that is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When your looks are an obsession, then it is not an easy thing to avoid clicking on a thread. For a lot of people here, their SA comes from an extreme low self esteem, or even BDD. It's not a matter of "don't click it".


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> When your looks are an obsession, then it is not an easy thing to avoid clicking on a thread. For a lot of people here, their SA comes from an extreme low self esteem, or even BDD. It's not a matter of "don't click it".


that's their problem then. not that I don't pity them, but they need to focus on improving their self-esteem. if you argue that this could make it worse, then they need to learn to accept that people are always going to be better than others, including looks. a truly confident person wouldn't let this bother them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Also, we all have our own tastes. What I may find attractive my neighbor may find unattractive.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Well on a support site I feel it's important to be sensitive to some people's issues, is all. And asking what "atrocities" one gender finds ugliest on the other is not helpful at all to those who have those features. Maybe it they don't care, it's fine, but a lot of members here have BDD or close to it, it's just insensitive. Like asking what severity of SA is more hopeless, or something.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Why is Ugly face even an option? That's completely subjective.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

clicked on the results of the pole... turns out i was right... my feminine face is a turn off.... 

**** you guys lol


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The difference is that most guys aren't nearly as sensitive as girls so it doesn't really bother us.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> clicked on the results of the pole... turns out i was right... my feminine face is a turn off....
> 
> **** you guys lol


well fat is ahead of feminine face.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

thekloWN said:


> Why is Ugly face even an option? That's completely subjective.


True, that.

Unkept hair can actually be kind of sexy as long as it's clean. And I don't get why hairiness is considered a 'physical atrocity'. Body hair is normal.











Barette said:


> Well on a support site I feel it's important to be sensitive to some people's issues, is all. And asking what "atrocities" one gender finds ugliest on the other is not helpful at all to those who have those features. Maybe it they don't care, it's fine, but a lot of members here have BDD or close to it, it's just insensitive. Like asking what severity of SA is more hopeless, or something.


I'm really glad you pointed this out. Polls/threads like these might be more fun if not for the potential triggers. None of the things on that list are atrocities. That's a huge word. I mean, the Holocaust was an atrocity. Acne scars are not.

Physical attractiveness is so subjective, polls like these are redundant anyway.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Jeez. Never hated myself more after reading a thread on a forum. 

Oh well, I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm surprised fat is beating ugly face.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, the good news is a few of these options, people can DO something about it. Are you fat? You can try losing weight! Unkempt hair? Go get it styled! Too feminine looking? Grow some facial hair or become a street fighter and get some cuts, scars, and bruises! Too hairy? Wax that ****!


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

I voted honestly though I do feel terrible about what I find most unattractive in a man because I know that they have no control over it but...

I real don't like baldness. I have a fascination with men's hair (a man with nice hair gets my attention...think Beatles like), and therefore I find baldness a turnoff. d

The rest: weight, hairiness, etc. can all be changed. Ugly face? That is so subjective. I find men attractive that my closest friends go ugg...really. 

Penis size...unless there's a clinical level of smallness and I need to crack out a magnifying glass...it's more what you can do with it then what size it is.

Most short men won't date me because I'm taller than the average girl. I personally couldn't care one way or the other.

And I actually prefer men that kind of have a androgynous look to them.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Fat and ugly face. I don't really pay much attention though xD


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm really surprised fat is winning. I thought some women actually preferred men with a few pounds extra. this is very fascinating to me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> I'm really surprised fat is winning. I thought some women actually preferred men with a few pounds extra. this is very fascinating to me.


I know. It seemed to me that quite a few women on this site like overweight/"built fat" men. It made me wonder if that preference is more common.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

All of those sound really unappealing. I can't decide.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugly face and bald.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

As a dude who looks quite boyish, does that translate to the 'looks to feminine' option in the poll ?


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

The ugly face. In the end, that's what I end up looking at the most, so if I really can't find it appealing in a way or another, it's going to be difficult. But the thing is, it's very subjective. I like big noses and low brows, and long faces - I don't like square faces much for example. Doesn't mean they're ugly, but for example guys with typical American TV-series faces don't really appeal to me. 

Overall, nothing in the list can be considered as an "atrocity" unless you think life should be filled with only gorgeous people out of a Glamour magazine. 

Fat - it's fine, I'm fat too. Chubby guys can have something very reassuring too.
Bald - a friend of mine is getting bald at 26 so it's hard for him but I can't say it makes him less of a man.
Hairy - I love hairs. The more the merrier.
Unkept hair - I'd be worried if the guy spent time on his hair, actually... I don't like gelled hair etc, if he uses a comb once a week it's already good.
Acne - it can be cured, and it's nothing permanent. Everyone suffers from it at some point, earlier or later in life.
Small penis - never saw one, would be hard to gauge (no pun intended).
Short - I had feelings for some short guys (well, shorter than me anyway)... Kind of subjective too.
Too feminine - it's fine too.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I voted ugly face. Ugly is extremely subjective, and I _very_ rarely see someone that I actually consider ugly. But for a possible relationship to work, I have to be attracted to them, I can't be with someone that I actually would call ugly. I find personality much more important, but I have to be able to at _least_ like looking at them, you know.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

life01 said:


> = double standard, only women can feel insecure about there appearance


Guys voted in this poll too.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm surprised no one is worried about this thread making guys feel bad about themselves.


 Actually I am none of these things.. 
Its made me feel quite good about myself :b


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I seriously don't think any of them are all that bad.
They're all attractive in their own way... 
esp unkempt hair, hairy, short... no seriously, I don't think these are bad qualities.
Acne scars, are kinda cute too, they add character.
Feminine looking... it's good if a guys a little feminine maybe in actions rather than appearance though.
Fats like all cute and huggable and comforting.
Okay, ignore me, I just have weird taste.


I think you should re-do this thread with unappealing personality options, I'm bound to find them a billion times worse and more unnappealing.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Phalene said:


> The ugly face. In the end, that's what I end up looking at the most, so if I really can't find it appealing in a way or another, it's going to be difficult. But the thing is, it's very subjective. I like big noses and low brows, and long faces - I don't like square faces much for example. Doesn't mean they're ugly, but for example guys with typical American TV-series faces don't really appeal to me.
> 
> Overall, nothing in the list can be considered as an "atrocity" unless you think life should be filled with only gorgeous people out of a Glamour magazine.
> 
> ...


I just LOVE your responses, totally agree with ALL of them.
You go girl!


----------

